
Agnostic AOP/IoC Typescript tiny lib with Method/Class/Exception Interceptors - k1r0s
https://github.com/k1r0s/kaop-ts/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
k1r0s
Thanks! I submitted again, can't edit this one..

